# Need help for ID this wild caught fish...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello,i need a litle help for the ID of this fish.I got it in a river under floating plants with a net looking for live bait when i saw it shining.Maybe is some kind of shad or freshwater sardine.







What is it???Thanks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

barb, i'd say. possibly a tinfoil but they dont have that type of colour.
looks like a tetras mouth tho.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes that is a barb. not a tinfoil


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

i think in PR waters aren't any barbs or tinfoils :rock:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elduro said:


> i think in PR waters aren't any barbs or tinfoils :rock:


 there must be cuz that is what you have there


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i am 90% confident it is a barb


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe sombody let it go in there??


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

definitely a barb but that spot on its tail is interesting, anyone know what kind?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, barbs is one of the fish introduced to PR, i catch some rosys in a river here...

Carnivoro


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a rosie barb.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> looks like a rosie barb.


 thats it!

i couldnt think of the name


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The photos to compare them.The rosy barb and the...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

How about this one a SHAD










Or a better one a Steel color shiner Cyprinella whipplei look at the body shape,color and fins


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

rosy barb fo sho.
dunno wot happened to its colour tho maybe a diff colour morph


----------

